# Gunstock Sunday 2/20



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2011)

Going to hit Gunstock instead of Ragged on Sunday.  As I'm considering a home mountain change for next season, I kind of want to see how well Gunstock recovers from a thaw/freeze and how bad the crowding is on a busy holiday weekend.

Anyone else plan on being there and would like to make some turns?


----------



## HD333 (Feb 18, 2011)

We are skipping Sunday, thinking it will be a mob scene and since we are up all week I figure why fight the potential crowds.  Please let us know how the crowds are on Sunday. Historically they have been OK on busy weekends.

I will be making some solo turns Sat while the kids are in ski school though.


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll be interested to hear how this goes. In years past, I have seen some ice days at Gunstock that would put Cannon to shame.


----------



## Gunstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Steve,  you should come up and take advantage of our 4.5 million dollars in snowmaking additions we have put in the last few years.  We now boast over 300 tower guns and 38 fan guns and can push 6,000 gallons of water per minute.   Its all high capacity and energy efficient.  We groom 80 plus percent of the mountain every night.  Come back and give us a try!


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 25, 2011)

Gunstock said:


> Steve,  you should come up and take advantage of our 4.5 million dollars in snowmaking additions we have put in the last few years.  We now boast over 300 tower guns and 38 fan guns and can push 6,000 gallons of water per minute.   Its all high capacity and energy efficient.  We groom 80 plus percent of the mountain every night.  Come back and give us a try!



Eh, maybe. I hate that uphill slog from the lodge too. It's going to take more than a 9% discount on Liftopia to convince me.


----------



## Gunstock (Feb 25, 2011)

uphill slog?  used to live in Stowe, that staircase is the worst.  Come on 2 for Monday, 2 for Tuesday night....lots of options to save.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Feb 25, 2011)

I got my  lift ticket clipped at Gunstock. First time evah. Patroller that clipped it coulda been my kid.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2011)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I got my  lift ticket clipped at Gunstock. First time evah. Patroller that clipped it coulda been my kid.



no kidding

Never had one clipped myself in my entire life.  What was the crime?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Feb 26, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> no kidding
> 
> Never had one clipped myself in my entire life.  What was the crime?



Spent the morning poaching Stonebar undetected. Then got brazen and poached Hotshot for 3 runs in the afternoon before getting nailed at the lift. The patroller's expression was priceless when he realized I wasn't 20 something, just acting like one, lulz. By the end of the conversation he wanted to know how skiable Hotshot was. It was my last day there, the week between xmas and NYE, and we had gotten that nice dump, so conditions were prime.


----------



## Gunstock (Feb 26, 2011)

snagged......!  closed trails could have grooming equipment on them and we want everyone to remain safe.....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Feb 26, 2011)

Gunstock said:


> snagged......!  closed trails could have grooming equipment on them and we want everyone to remain safe.....



Understood, I scoped it out for hazards. Didn't appear that they had snowmaking equipment on that run, so the base was thin but the new snow made it very skiable. I'm turning 50 this year, gotta live dangerously occasionally while the body is willing.


----------



## Gunstock (Feb 26, 2011)

biggest problem is that our staff doesnt know you are there, they could come up on a sled and have the confidence noone is there.  It doesnt make for a good encounter, both sides lose.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 9, 2011)

Gunstock said:


> uphill slog?  used to live in Stowe, that staircase is the worst.  Come on 2 for Monday, 2 for Tuesday night....lots of options to save.



Well, Liftopia was a good deal today so I took you up on your challenge and guess what? Had a really good day. There weren't many folks out so I set up camp in the small upper lodge, which was much better. You folks did a good job maintaining an edgeable surface on the many well-covered groomers. Flintlock Extension and I had fun kicking each other's butt (it was pretty much full of snowballs, but all good.)


----------



## Gunstock (Mar 10, 2011)

Steve,  Thanks for coming out.  You will have to come on one of our classic bluebird can see forever days!  Flintlock and Hot Shot both can do that.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 11, 2011)

Say, what's the story on the beanie babies near the top of the Pistol chair? I'm used to bra trees and such but this was a new one on me...


----------



## Gunstock (Mar 12, 2011)

they guard the dark spots on the Pistol Chair at Night.  It used to be a little cave and it fell over the summer.  The animals are fiercely guarded by the kids who ride the park!


----------



## HD333 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have been trying for 2 years to convince my kids to give up one of their 10,000 stuffed animals to join those guys in the cave.

Nice uncrowded weekend at Gunstock this past weekend, lifts were basically ski on all day both days.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 14, 2011)

45 and sunny... see you tomorrow Gunstock


----------

